

Some examples of Software Transactional Memory in Haskell - eru
http://computationalthoughts.blogspot.com/2008/03/some-examples-of-software-transactional.html

======
scott_s
It seems obvious now, but when reading the code, it might help to note that
"writeTVar" and "readTVar" probably mean "write transactional variable" and
"read transactional variable."

